# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  للضروره القصوى......

## عمر عقايله

اخواني ساعدوني محتاج هذا الكتاب

acicode 

si unite


كتاب للهندسه المدنيه ضروري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أخ عمر ان شاء الله ما رح حد يقصر اذا عندنا الكتاب

شباب كل واحد عنده الكتاب يعطيني اياه لأنه انا وعمر بنفس الجامعه

----------


## عمر عقايله

؟؟؟

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

ACI-CODE 2008


http://dc46.4shared.com/download/701...04922-345ea5a8

----------


## Secret

شكرا للجميع لمتابعه طلبات الكتب والمساعدة

----------


## عمر عقايله

شكرا انسياب بس الرابط مش شغال

تاني شي الكتاب مش هاد انا بدي ال
si unit

----------

